# which brands run big?



## Guest

burton jackets too small, really? i found this years burton's to be madd baggy. also burton introduced their sig fits. posibly, were u trying on one of their slim fits? i own a last years burton 3l squawk and i found it to be less baggy then this years jackets. i found sessions to be large in the chest/waist area. u could also try and find a xxl?


----------



## Guest

NoSoOp4U said:


> burton jackets too small, really? i found this years burton's to be madd baggy. also burton introduced their sig fits. posibly, were u trying on one of their slim fits? i own a last years burton 3l squawk and i found it to be less baggy then this years jackets. i found sessions to be large in the chest/waist area. u could also try and find a xxl?


im not sure which of burtons jackets i tried on but it was way too small for me. ive been looking everywhere for xxl and cant find any except for online and id like to try it on before i buy ya know?


----------



## Guest

ya i know what u mean. ended up ordering my jacket online and just by chance it wasnt some baggy behemoth. the only company ive tried on that i found to be really baggy was as i said sessions. i dont belive ive ever seen a xxl =/. what was ur last jacket size?


----------



## Guest

xxl but its a old school columbia jacket. ill have to check out sessions, thanks


----------



## Guest

well i could have fit into certain large jackets but... i found the shoulders to be too tight. so then i tried on a xl and they all fit large for me. so i just went and ordered a xl jacket online as i knew they would fit anyways. columbia's fit will probly be less baggy as its ski wear. a xxl jacket should fit you tho but it will probly be alot baggier than ur used to.


----------



## Guest

Recco session coat is legit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bakesale

Helly Hansen, North Face, and MEC makes stuff in XXL
Nomis runs big if you want style so does Sessions and DC


----------



## jmacphee9

holden runs small because its all slim fit..

biggest brands that i know of are technine, dc, nomis, sessions, 4 square has been gettin baggier as of late..

burton also makes there fair share of baggy


----------



## kyle16

and also really? the 686 is running small? maybe I had an isolated case with it, but I just bought a 686 UZI XL jacket on whiskey militia. I followed their measurement instructions that they had online, and when I got it, it was too big for me. I sent it back and now I am waiting for the large to come.


----------



## jmacphee9

kyle16 said:


> and also really? the 686 is running small? maybe I had an isolated case with it, but I just bought a 686 UZI XL jacket on whiskey militia. I followed their measurement instructions that they had online, and when I got it, it was too big for me. I sent it back and now I am waiting for the large to come.


i always thought 686 ran big...maybe it was his cut?


----------



## Guest

technine, and nomis definitly run bigger than anything else.


----------



## burritosandsnow

Sick-Gnar said:


> technine, and nomis definitly run bigger than anything else.


true that but really other than these two you have to be careful. for example special blend which has traditionally been baggy now has three different cuts the tightest being the bronco and then a mid and max baggy. holden and airblaster are pretty much guaranteed to be tight fit. burtons ronin stuff runs baggy but the ak lines are closer to " normal ". all in all i think the best thing is to try stuff on first just to be sure. buying blind online can be risky and tbh i wouldnt do it unless it was a stupid good deal or the site had a gr8 return policy.


----------



## Flick Montana

Oh god, snowboarding pants aren't going to go all "normal clothes" on me are they?

I can't buy jeans anymore. Do I want slim or low rise or bootcut or relaxed fit? What the crap? I want pants!


----------



## hoboken

bakesale said:


> Helly Hansen, North Face, and MEC makes stuff in XXL
> Nomis runs big if you want style so does Sessions and DC


If you go with Sessions, make sure it's the baggy fit. Their loose fit doesn't run big.


----------



## Guest

burritosandsnow said:


> true that but really other than these two you have to be careful. for example special blend which has traditionally been baggy now has three different cuts the tightest being the bronco and then a mid and max baggy. holden and airblaster are pretty much guaranteed to be tight fit. burtons ronin stuff runs baggy but the ak lines are closer to " normal ". all in all i think the best thing is to try stuff on first just to be sure. buying blind online can be risky and tbh i wouldnt do it unless it was a stupid good deal or the site had a gr8 return policy.


forum was bought by burton last year so expect there items from this year to fit more like burton than traditional special blend gear.


----------



## Guest

Analog,Boxfresh, Frenchurch, LOCATION are all run in XL, WESC in 2XL and LRG runs 3XL


----------



## Guest

DwayneLogan said:


> Analog,Boxfresh, Frenchurch, LOCATION are all run in XL, WESC in 2XL and LRG runs 3XL


not what hes talking about.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Can't really classify entire brands as tight or baggy. These days, brands have different lines with different fits, so it's hard to say. In general (for example) Foursquare, 686, Special Blend tend to run a bit looser than Burton, Holden, Vans (from my experience).


----------



## 55Nick15

im a big guy also... 6'1" 245. 40 waist

i picked up a vans jacket *not sure which one just bought it cuz it fit and was nice* in XL and it had a great fit and then for pants

i picked up a pair of XXL sessions in their park fit which is more baggier and they fit excellent with a little space to tighten up.

try those out


----------



## Guest

Sick-Gnar said:


> not what hes talking about.


what was he talking about??


----------

